# Aussie soap (Bramble Berry)or big tree?



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a question for all the aussies   

I'm in desperate need of some new FO's.  I have only used Sweet Cakes which I love, but their supply is quite limited in OZ (I thought about buying direct since our dollar is better against US than OZ at the mo but shipping was HUGE).

So now I'm stuck.  I've been browsing the internet for hours...

Bramble Berry - prices are o.k but their fragrance % recommendations are really high (almost double what I use with SC).  So I looked at Big Tree and her prices are quite high BUT her recommendations re percentages are really low - between 2 and 3% (I usually do 5% with SC) so I would save money.

What are everyone elses experience with this?  are Bramble Berry FO weak? and are big trees strong?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 23, 2011)

At the moment I'm using sweet cakes and bramble berry and I start by using the same amount of both ... 2% and 3%.   I have some soaps that are nearly a year old and the fragrance is still obvious.

I've read negative reviews of Big Tree's FO's and have never tried any due to this.

Do you know where soapers like - http://www.lavishsoap.co.nz/index.pasp  buy their FO's?  I've been buying their soaps for years and they have a great list of EO's and FO's.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 23, 2011)

Busymaking soap when I was in New Zealand I went to USA companies for fragrance. Is there another soaper who may share ostage costs with you? Or look for companies that are friendly posters :0) eg Daystar will post three 16oz bottles letter rate so the postage is about 16.00 which is very very good. Another supplier who has great oils and will find you the best possible postage is Backwoods.............I love them as a supplier but must admit I haven't used them for a while just too many wonderful suppliers and I am trying to cut back on the amount I buy from which is very painful to say the least :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had NO trouble with Bigtree FO's infact I love them. For me I don't buy them alot due to the cost. They r insanely expensive. I know they rec lower %'s but I'm just one to like to soap FO @ between 3%-5%. Their honey love dust is DTF. Also the lush dupes I've found to b fantastic.

Do escentials mail to NZ. https://www.escentialsofaustralia.com/index.php you might consider these.
I've not used BB...not even once...laugh... so can't help there.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone

@ Nattynoo, have had a bad experience with esentials, there shipping is horrendous.

@ Lyn, thank you!  Just looked at daystar, and international orders up to 3 pounds (1.3 kgs) are only $13.50.  Big tree carries a lot of these fragrances, she has them listed word for word

@ Dragon, I have seen lavish soaps before, but havnt used them, not sure where they get theres from

Just did a rough calcualtion through Day star, worked out that 100grams is around $7.00 nz, which is more than 1/2 price - so many to choose from!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty good deal :0)


----------



## cinta (Jul 24, 2011)

I looooooove BB's F/O's, havn't used any others yet.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Cinta,

How much fragrance do you use per kg of soap?  Do you find their FO strong?

I gave up on Day star, how many cupcake/pie/cake/cookie flavours can one person buy?  They seem to stock a lot of food fragrance, but not much else.

I'm in the Gold coast at the end of the month, I might just do a large order and get it delivered to the hotel, much cheaper


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Make sure you check out what restrictions there r for liquids when exiting AU.
I'd feel sick for you if they didn't let you thru with them.

I love foodie fragrances...lol. 
BB do that lovely italian chocolate FO that cinta used for the soap swap we did recently. Its to die for.
Which reminds me I cut that soap in half & that means....yep I still have the other half somewhere...... feeling pretty chuffed about that actually. Will find it in the morning.


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

Busy, I'm still buying from NCS and now they have listed what FO's of theirs are soap safe. If you look at Candlescience in the US their site is virtually the same as NCS. I use about 35 - 40 ml in a kg of oil.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 25, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Busy, I'm still buying from NCS and now they have listed what FO's of theirs are soap safe. If you look at Candlescience in the US their site is virtually the same as NCS. I use about 35 - 40 ml in a kg of oil.



OMG Relle, I'm fighting the urge to run around the house screaming with excitement!
I have NEVER even looked at that page!  I always head straight to the sweet cakes section.  WAHOO - they are soo cheap and there are soooo many! I love NCS.  So have you tried the regualr FO's?  I'm guessing its going to be slightly hit and miss?  Will try small batches first.  O.k off to shop


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm another big fan of *NCS * sweet cakes FO's  ... and soap at 2-3% and get good reviews.

My fav *NCS *includes - cool water and sandalwood vanilla ... can't get enough of those two!  I still have a few of there's to try ... as my kids bought me some ... yummie!

*Nattynoo *I soaped with the Italian Spiced Chocolate last weekend ... and I'm loving it!  Thanks for the inspiration *Cinta*!

I buy FO's from three suppliers in Oz - NCS, Aussie Sop Supplies and Escentials.

*Busymakinsoap *I wonder if the girls in Oamaru buy overseas, because most of there soaps use the same FO's that we can access here in Oz ... but am guessing they buy in bulk, as there shop seems to be bigger every time I get back home!  I love lavish soaps!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 25, 2011)

O.k Just ordered 29 FO EEEKKKK!  DH gave me his card and left me too it, couldnt decide so just got them all.   All this for $12.50 postage (most were 100ml bottles) gotta love NCS.

Kaz, have you looked under candle making, and the FO under that section?  it will open up a whole world of possibilities  :wink: 
They are rated soap safe and body safe.

Yay I am excited, feel like I havnt soaped for ages (mostly bored with my fragrances, or rather lack of them) hmmm.....better start dreaming up some new soap ideas......


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 25, 2011)

Busymakinsoap ... that's fantastic ... 29 new FO's ... good for you!

Please share how they go, as I love NCS!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 25, 2011)

someones going to be busy :0) 12.50 postage honest I bet I would pay more than that to have them sent across the border!!!!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> O.k Just ordered 29 FO EEEKKKK!  DH gave me his card and left me too it, couldnt decide so just got them all.   All this for $12.50 postage (most were 100ml bottles) gotta love NCS.
> 
> Kaz, have you looked under candle making, and the FO under that section?  it will open up a whole world of possibilities  :wink:
> They are rated soap safe and body safe.
> ...



Those are the ones I tend to get all the time, the only problem is I go over there and pick up so have to hold back.At least its only a short drive and we have morning tea by the ocean.


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's what I've got and tried-
chocolate fudge
mango/papaya
hydrangea
lilac
dragons blood
dreamsicle
drakkar
lime cooler
sun washed linen
sweet lemongrass

sweetpea,driftwood,coconut - not much smell OOB.
Ready to soap - oakmoss/amber,watermelon,cranberry/marmalade,cotton candy,hollyberry,applejack and peel,chanel no 5,ocean breeze,peppermint/eucalyptus,lavender.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 26, 2011)

Relle the Channel is amazing in palmwax will be interested to see how it goes in soap


----------

